# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Планируете ли вы следующую жизнь

## Vladislav

Кто-то здесь верит, что после смерти попадёт в ад/рай, кто-то здесь убеждён, что после смерти его ожидает небытие, кто-то надеется оказаться бесплотным духом блуждающим по земле и наблюдающим за людишками. Но вот кто-то, как и я, надеется после смерти реинкарнироваться. Собственно вопрос им: чего вы ожидаете от следующей жизни? Пробуете ли вы как-то её планировать? Может даёте какие-то зароки на неё? Какие надежды и мечты вы с ней связываете?

Ну и начну с себя пожалуй. Я, как и многие люди, в своих время от времени любил себя воображать кем-нибудь. Ну например знаменитым рок-, а позднее транс-музыкантом, знаменитым киноактёром, отважным спасателем как в сериале "Альпийский патруль", ведущим специалистом в своей сфере деятельности. Да много кем я себя воображал. Но тогда я себя воображал в своей нынешней ипостаси. Но недавно поймал себя на мысли, что как-то внезапно я сменил национальность, страну проживания (на Швейцарию), имя и фамилию, внешность, характер, окружение. Я понял, что по сути начинаю моделировать сам себе другую жизнь. Пытаюсь придумать различные варианты, типа если что-то в следующей жизни не получится, то начну пробовать другое. В этой жизни мне не хватало решительности в самые важные моменты, в следующей я постараюсь быть более отчаяным. Пытаюсь предусмотреть и худшие варианты развития событий и на них создать же решения. Что-то в этой жизни я так и не сделал и уже не сделаю никогда из-за разных причин, но в следующей я обязательно всё это проверну. Вот как-то так. И вот так вот я надеюсь реализовать всё это в следующей жизни. Надо только решиться переступить грань.

----------


## Destiny

Нет, ни то что не планируют, а всеми силами души надеюсь, что смерть - конец пути, пусто, тишина, ничего нет, и главное - нет меня.
Планировать следующую пытку над собой - это весьма необычно. Небеса смеются, когда человек планирует. Причём недобро смеются. 
Каких бы вершин не достиг человек, судьба уже готовит ему сюрприз, да такой, чтобы мало не показалось.

----------


## Vladislav

Но ведь хоть на что-то можно понадеяться, хоть о чём-то помечтать. А то как-то совсем уж грустно получается.

----------


## Destiny

Да, ты прав. Я где-то в душе надеюсь, что все будет хорошо. А мечтать просто не могу, да и просто боюсь. А чтобы все не казалось чересчур мрачным, вспоминаю своё бесзаботное детство.

----------


## pipetkin32

в топку такую жизнь и прочие реинкарнации
на этом проклятом земном шарике мы все живем в аду,даже те кто считает себя самыми счастливыми
просто снимите розовые очки и посмотрите по сторонам

----------


## где я?

Я тоже очень надеюсь, что ничего нет, и какой будет ужас, если там то же самое, а чтобы свалить из того кошмара, придется заново родиться опять сюда??? омг, только не это(((

----------


## qwe

> И вот так вот я надеюсь реализовать всё это в следующей жизни.


 Вы помните свою прошлую жизнь?
Если в следующей вы не будете помнить теперешнюю, как вы собираетесь планы воплощать в жизнь?

Вы понимаете разницу между планом и воображением?

----------


## June

Кто будет плохо себя вести в этой жизни, в следующей жизни (опять) родится в России)

----------


## Corn

Привет всем. Интересная цитата Олдоса Хаксли: "А что, если наша Земля - ад какой-то другой планеты?" Хороший, я бы сказал, ад, в сравнении с ним почти курорты  :Smile: . А умрем - попадем в рай этой планеты  :Smile: . Хочется в это верить.

----------


## Катерина88

> Кто-то здесь верит, что после смерти попадёт в ад/рай, кто-то здесь убеждён, что после смерти его ожидает небытие, кто-то надеется оказаться бесплотным духом блуждающим по земле и наблюдающим за людишками. Но вот кто-то, как и я, надеется после смерти реинкарнироваться. Собственно вопрос им: чего вы ожидаете от следующей жизни? Пробуете ли вы как-то её планировать? Может даёте какие-то зароки на неё? Какие надежды и мечты вы с ней связываете?
> 
> Ну и начну с себя пожалуй. Я, как и многие люди, в своих время от времени любил себя воображать кем-нибудь. Ну например знаменитым рок-, а позднее транс-музыкантом, знаменитым киноактёром, отважным спасателем как в сериале "Альпийский патруль", ведущим специалистом в своей сфере деятельности. Да много кем я себя воображал. Но тогда я себя воображал в своей нынешней ипостаси. Но недавно поймал себя на мысли, что как-то внезапно я сменил национальность, страну проживания (на Швейцарию), имя и фамилию, внешность, характер, окружение. Я понял, что по сути начинаю моделировать сам себе другую жизнь. Пытаюсь придумать различные варианты, типа если что-то в следующей жизни не получится, то начну пробовать другое. В этой жизни мне не хватало решительности в самые важные моменты, в следующей я постараюсь быть более отчаяным. Пытаюсь предусмотреть и худшие варианты развития событий и на них создать же решения. Что-то в этой жизни я так и не сделал и уже не сделаю никогда из-за разных причин, но в следующей я обязательно всё это проверну. Вот как-то так. И вот так вот я надеюсь реализовать всё это в следующей жизни. Надо только решиться переступить грань.


 Я наоборот ничего планировать не хочу, потому что хочу выйти из круга сансары (перерождений). Воплощение на Земле наказание, ссыслка. 
Это не наша настоящая родина, а самый настоящий ад, в котором мы тренируем дух, а кто-то, увы, деградирует. Я про всё это подробно узнала из книги "Тайны мёртвых". Там даже описывается, что будет ,если мы не будем развивать свою душу. Есть мир ещё более плотнее, чем Земля, но это для тех, кто в обще, капец, как деградирует. Поэтому очень советую уже в этой жизни стремиться к тому, что просит душа, а не откладывать это на потом. Почитайте, вообщем, книгу, всё поймёте. В магазинах её не найдёте, могу только ссылку дать, где её в инете купить. Очень дёшево стоит. http://sibirskiyshamanizm.com/mirovo...m_campaign=761

----------


## Useless Soul

Хочу чтобы все данные и вся информация обо мне исчезла : говорят душа бессмертна, но я хочу чтобы и она была уничтожена. Всё информационное поле, моя память, воспоминания. Хочу ощущения такие же, как до рождения. То есть отсутствие всего, небытие.

----------


## Destiny

> Хочу чтобы все данные и вся информация обо мне исчезла : говорят душа бессмертна, но я хочу чтобы и она была уничтожена. Всё информационное поле, моя память, воспоминания. Хочу ощущения такие же, как до рождения. То есть отсутствие всего, небытие.


 Я тоже хотел бы, чтобы все для меня в миг исчезло, главное чтобы исчез я.
А планировать что-либо, дело - последнее. Ведь когда человек планирует, небеса смеются. Очень недобро смеются.

----------


## kot34

Иногда очень интересно пофантазировать на эту тему. Но мне это представляется маловероятным. Когда погибает весь организм погибает и мозг. А вместе с мозгом погибают все наши воспоминания,таланты,способности,умения,задатки. Если попробовать допустить ,что ВОЗМОЖНО, следующее воплощение будет содержать небольшую частичку нашей прошлой жизни,то как нам об этом узнать? Ведь в следующей жизни мы будем осознавать себя совершенно по-другому. И мыслить и думать будем иначе.  И ни разу не задумаемся о том что существовал какой-то другой "Я" 

Сложно все это!

----------


## Ранний

Невозможно спланировать жизнь (все помнят Аннушку и ее маслице), а уж смерть и подавно. Можно лишь мечтать о том, что "там" что-то есть. Хотя в последнее время даже многие ученые приходят к заключению, что энергия вечна, она не исчезает и не появляется, лишь постоянно меняет свое состояние. Так что не все так мрачно.

----------


## AlisFrolova

ох, зависит ли это от меня? или все же от высших сил?

----------


## Heavy

НЕ хочу жить, хочу вечный покой, хочу чтобы ушла эта боль и наступило вечное блаженство...

----------


## Heavy

Да жизнь это точно ад, терпеть её с каждым днем все сложнее и сложнее. Я реально мучаюсь, устал терпеть эту депрессию и апатию, лучше уйти в небытие...

----------


## faq

> Вера в Бога - это дар, который мне не суждено обрести.


 Счастлив с этим?

----------


## faq

> Это никак не влияет на счастье. Просто маленький подарок природы.


 А может быть, что ты все усложняешь и атеизм это вопрос времени и обстоятельств?

----------


## Veronika

Марков вам и про полезность ГМО расскажет. И визажист у него отличный))

----------


## Veronika

> Только я у нейробиологов читал то же самое.


 Можно ссылочку?

----------


## microbe

> знаний в сфере естественных наук, либо недостаточным количеством нейронов в определённых областях коры головного мозга. У меня в этих областях, к сожалению, достаточно нейронов


 К примеру учёные отменять теорию Большого Взрыва, а дальше придумают что-то новое, снова придётся брать на веру их теорию и так постоянно, даже Нильс Бор говорил что при поиске истины следует другая истина. Это как эволюционисты пасуют на время, то бишь у них время главный инженер, то есть по их мнению даже помойка из запчастей самособирётся в самолёт просто случайным образом, то бишь без какой-либо на этой причины. Они могут сказать что для создания самосборки самолёта нет причины, но забывают что база на углеродной жизни тоже нет у природы замысла, ибо природа у них случайная, а другие сущности отрезают бритвой Оккамой чтобы не попасть в бесконечный цикл создателей. Конечно можно понять логически, но как быть с квантовой механикой где логика макромира не работает?

----------


## microbe

Интересно что привлекает людей, деньги на халяву или получить знание чтобы зарабатывать деньги? Что трудного познать js, php, go, scala?

----------


## 4ёрный

Когда в жизни всё даётся легко человек превращается в свинью.
"Как пришло так и ушло" ( народная мудрость)

----------


## 4ёрный

По топику:
В следующей жизни ( и во всех остальных) я планирую  умереть. Желательно пораньше.

----------


## Unity

Вас не прельщает идея Борьбы за существование и действия в условиях тотальных ограничений во имя эгоистического самоутверждения и самореализации - с целью получения "выстраданного" наслаждения, "купленного крайне дорогой ценой"?
Но ведь миллиарды - на этом крючке. Веруют и борются, шагая по головах. 
Чем Вы отличаетесь?
Почему сдаётесь и в Ваших глазах не сыскать азарта?..
Я хочу понять.

----------

